# Big Brake Kits



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

Not sure if this is where it would go but I wanted it to be directed toward my car....

So who all has a big break set ups and where did they get them?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I don't have them but....

here ya go...
http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=99995-B13KT


----------



## debonch1 (Jan 11, 2003)

check your local junkyard......I only paid about $60 for the set.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> I don't have them but....
> 
> here ya go...
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=99995-B13KT


thats not really a big brake upgrade, but it will give you a bigger caliper and a thicker rotor... i know www.fastbrakes.com has a big brake upgrade, but it i dont know if its that same as the ad22vf brakes..


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Oops, your right! My bad!

Fastbrakes...

Here ya go...
http://www.jgycustoms.com/serg20/brakes.htm


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the nx2000 brake upgrade is allyou need for that car...big ass willwood 12" brakes and shit arent needed for the average daily driver, however, you can never stop TOO short i guess...


----------



## p_reed (Jul 5, 2004)

Yup im about to do a nx2000 brake swap as soon is get some new rims. my 13" stock steeleys aren't quite big enough. but if any body needs some i can get some used ones for pretty cheep.


----------

